# The Walking Dead: Trailer zur siebten Staffel - wen wird Negan umbringen?



## Elenenedh (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Walking Dead: Trailer zur siebten Staffel - wen wird Negan umbringen?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Walking Dead: Trailer zur siebten Staffel - wen wird Negan umbringen?


----------



## Phone (24. Juli 2016)

Langweilig ohne Ende -.-
Die Serie dreht sich im Kreis ohne Neuerung!


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

Kleine Korrektur "Wen hat Negan umgebracht. Der Mord war doch das Seasonfinale der Staffel 6. Halt nur nicht wirklich zu sehen.   Ricks Sohn (die Nervensäge) wäre mal ein Kracher. Hoffentlich trifft es nicht Daryll, Glenn oder Maggie.


----------



## martinsan (24. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ricks Sohn (die Nervensäge) wäre mal ein Kracher.


Dir ist schon klar, dass sich die Geschichte um Rick und Carl dreht? Das kannste also vergessen ...

Ich freu mich tierisch auf die neue Staffel, obwohl ich darauf gewettet hatte, dass der Mord noch in der sechsten Staffel zu sehen ist. Ein Tipp von mir: in der Staffel 6 gibt es mehrere, klare Hinweise darauf wer das Opfer ist. 
Schade an dem Trailer finde ich nur, das Ezekiel und Shiva schon gespoilert werden. Das wär ne herrliche Ueberraschung gewesen im Herbst 

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Meinungen sein werden über die nächste Staffel. Da sich die Geschichte wohl noch stärker an die Comics halten muss, werden die Meinungen noch weiter auseinander gehen als bisher.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

Das ist mir irgendwie schon klar, aber ich sag mal Mut zum Risiko.

Ich mag Großkotz Halbstark-Carl einfach absolut nicht. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Daryll, Maggi, Glenn...


----------



## nuuub (26. Juli 2016)

In der letzten Folge gibt es immer wieder kurze Einblendungen, aus der Ego Perspektive von jemanden der eingesperrt ist. Derjenige schaut auf eine Wand mit löchern. Am ende lassen sie die eingesperrten Leute aus dem Truck raus, und wieder sieht man kurz die Ego Perspektive von jemanden der ganz hinten sitzt.

Das war Glenn. 

Wenn die Türe aufgehen, sitzt Daryl ganz vorne rechts, dahinter Rosita, dann Michonne links. Glenn sitzt ganz hinten, aus seiner Ego Sicht sind die Einblendungen sie sich in der Folge wiederholen. 

Machs gut Glenn. 

Im übrigen, genauso wie in den Comics.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2016)

Hmpf. Mußte das jetzt sein, den halben Spoiler auf das Ende der bisher letzten Staffel inklusive Namen des Täters schon *in die Titelzeile *zu packen? 
Hätte es ein simples "Wie geht es weiter?" oder alleine schon ein wesentlich vieldeutigeres "Wer wird als nächstes sterben?" nicht ebenso getan?

PS: Nein, ich werde in diesem Thread vorerst nichts lesen, will mir ja nicht noch mehr spoilern lassen. Ich wollte aber trotzdem meine Meinung dazu loswerden.


----------



## Elvis3000 (26. Juli 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Langweilig ohne Ende -.-
> Die Serie dreht sich im Kreis ohne Neuerung!



Warum tust du dir das an ? Schaust eine langweilige Serie ohne Ende ! Oder doch nicht so Langweilig ?........


----------



## stevem (26. Juli 2016)

gut das ich die serie schon seit staffel 3 nicht mehr anschaue, die serie wird echt mit jeder staffel immer schlechter, hoffendlich wird die bald abgesezt damit platz für etwas neues, besseres frei wird!


----------



## martinsan (26. Juli 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> gut das ich die serie schon seit staffel 3 nicht mehr anschaue, die serie wird echt mit jeder staffel immer schlechter, hoffendlich wird die bald abgesezt damit platz für etwas neues, besseres frei wird!



Aber natürlich wird AMC seinen Goldesel einstampfen ...


----------



## Phone (27. Juli 2016)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> Warum tust du dir das an ? Schaust eine langweilige Serie ohne Ende ! Oder doch nicht so Langweilig ?........



Ich rede hier von dem Trailer der neuen Staffel...Darum geht die News...
Und ja die Serie dreht sich im Kreis aber am Anfang habe ich mich drauf eingelassen und es war auch spaßig aber das was im Trailer zu sehen war ist nur noch öde und gab es schon in jeder anderen Staffel...Ohh nen Tieger ..zzZZZzzz


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie muß ich Dir da teils recht geben. Das Strickmuster ist seit einigen Staffeln ähnlich. Ricks Truppe befreit sich von einem Spinner, sucht nach einem neuen Asyl, trifft neue Leute und ein neues Bad Ass. Und dem wird wieder entkommen. Zwischen diesen Punkten a-a verliert die Truppe Charaktere, gewinnt aber neue hinzu. So ganz grob die Richtung.

Mir fehlen bei der Serie halt frische Ideen. TWD ist immer noch gut und besser als viele andere Serienformate, keine Frage. Aber sie könnte mit mehr Kreativität in der Storyline noch besser sein. Was mir auch fehlt ist die rote Linie. Es fehlt wie damals "Terminus" irgendwie ein großes Zwischenziel. Es geht eigentlich jetzt nur noch den nächsten Tag zu überleben. Es gibt keine wirklichen Ziele mehr (seitdem Washington als Lösung auch nicht mehr in Frage kommt). Es gibt auch keine Suche mehr nach irgendeinem Antivirus oder der Ursache. Oder das Thema ging in den letzten Staffeln zu sehr unter.

Man hat sich da in der Storyline imho etwas verheddert. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man weiß wohin man mit der Serie überhaupt steuern will. Bzw. ob es Pläne für Ziele etc. gibt die in der Serie nur noch nicht auftauchen. Und wie gesagt für Carls altkluges und großfressiges Auftreten könnte ich dem pausenlos eine geben.

Und die Wechsel der Showrunner haben der Serie auch nicht unbedingt gut getan. Da fehlt irgendwie auch eine Konstante. Abgesehen mal vom Schmierentheater hinter der Bühne mit Darabont.


----------



## Sephiroth86 (27. Juli 2016)

Bin mir sicher er hat Carl vermöbelt


----------

